# Bank clean up crew question



## member 21230 (Dec 6, 2020)

1


----------



## secuono (Dec 6, 2020)

How far apart are the strands? How far apart are the posts?
I had a section of barbed wire, 7-8 strands, not very tall, little wood posts were pretty close together. My sheep rubbed on it, but never tried to go through. 
My sheep have only eaten willow & a pear, they ignore all the wild trees.
But if you want to be safe, wrap the trees in wire.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 6, 2020)

My goats LOVE honeysuckle!   They like tree leaves but, mostly leave bark on larger limbs and trunk.  Actually only like to trim up the young spurs.  Fruit trees they are more aggressive and eat young stock.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 6, 2020)

Yeah, blackberries will be chomped out.  They tenderly eat the leaves and plant dies.  And most anything in a garden.  They are great animals  😁  so long as you have good fence.

Mature fruit orchards...they eat drops and the things they can reach standing on hind legs.  Fig bushes, gone. Blueberry bushes, etc.  Pine, holly, fir...all snackable.    On flip side, they clean out a stand of trees to a park like area. -- underbrush, vines, lower limb leaves.


----------

